# P. henryanum 'September' HCC/AOS :)



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 17, 2011)

Brought in the plant in my avatar photo for judging today and brought it home with an HCC! :clap: It's the first plant I've ever submitted to judging, so I was pleased that I was able to pick a winner and not drive all that way to just have it called cute  Cute it is, but with very nice form and color, and spotting pattern  I'll post more later, after I take some hopefully decent pictures of it from this year (last year's are in a thread here somewhere...) Here's a quick run-down of the stats though! 
Three inflorecences - 2 open flowers and one bud, NS horizontal 8cm, vertical 6.5, dorsal 3.8 wide x 3.5 tall, so not the biggest (I have a sibbling of this plant that is bigger, but form and color saturation is not near as good), but I felt the form was nice enough to get consideration, so I'm happy to come away with a 77pt HCC after 10yrs of growing indoors on a limited budget! Got lots of compliments on it's culture too, so I was a happy camper! Will definitely have to try to make the drive out to judging more often, even if just to see the presentations and what others have brought in! It was an good day for a plant nerd  My face is actually sore from talking more than usual and grinning like a fool, much like that smiley face LoL


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulation!!! for your very first award!!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 17, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## paphreek (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations!:clap:


----------



## jblanford (Sep 17, 2011)

That's great CONGRATS!!.... Jim.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations! that's awesome. Looking forward to seeing your photos. :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 18, 2011)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulation!!! The very first award is something very special!!!


----------



## Wendelin (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Must have been very exciting!


----------



## Shiva (Sep 18, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 18, 2011)

:clap: :drool: How sweet! Congrats! Looking forward to pics as well!


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes Hurry with some pics.:clap::clap:


----------



## Brian Monk (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice Job!!!


----------



## Evergreen (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats! Waiting for photos


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2011)

Excellent, and congrats!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulations! It looks well deserved from the little avatar picture.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok, so these are Not the pics I know everyone is hoping for, but I need to find the time to try to take proper pictures! For now, here's a couple quick shots! These are 'Bear' x 'hen Hung' seedlings if I forgot to mention that earlier!

All the henryanums I have in bloom right now! Little squirt on the left is a first bloom, came along as a freebie runt with the 5 just out of compot seedlings I got, so it may keep catching up and improving, or it it may be genetically that much less capable but could still find a happy home with someone from my local orchid society. Next one over is 'September' HCC! This is it's second time blooming :clap: Then a decent but smallish/not as nice form one that is a division of another larger plant - could improve since it just fell off the parent plant repotting this spring. Then the big beastie  Not nearly as nice form and some uneven coloring on the pouch and not as nice a dorsal form/spotting, but it is Big and it's pumping out the blooms - it is a first bloom seedling! Maybe there is an award in it's future...for culture rather than flower quality? There's only a couple seedlings left that haven't bloomed yet, but overall I am more than thrilled with what I got! These are from Paphiness, and in response to a want post I did here, and he sure did come through since I believe I said I was looking for potential for breeding quality! :drool: Planning to store some 'September' pollen, so will have to check old posts here for storage strategies!




Here's a quick shot of the pot too, showing the moss I encourage to grow along the walls of the pot. I just move up the little sheets of moss into the new pot when I find any growing in the pots, so this is what it looks like after a couple years of growth in the same size pot, just fresh new media in the interior.




Thank you for your patience with getting better closeup pics of the awarded one! I'm hoping to have a link to post soon to the judging pictures too - last months awards and photos were posted when I looked a week before judging, so hopefully they're usually quick about that. I did see the award photos on the projector screen before I left, so I know they turned out better than what I can probably take 
~Val


----------



## chrismende (Sep 21, 2011)

What an exciting thing! The little avatar pic looks great, though pretty small to imagine detail...If this #3 is the plant that won, I too am going to congratulate your culture! A splendidly healthy plant!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 21, 2011)

Didn't mean to make everyone squint too much at the avatar! Here's a link to last year's post, and maybe now I'll go see about getting more pics from this year!!! 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17460&highlight=henryanum


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2011)

BTW

Where in OK are you!

I go back and forth to Tulsa and OK city a couple times a year.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 21, 2011)

Gorgeous grouping of henryanum! I would gladly take the little runt off you if I lived closer...


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm in the Tulsa metro, so OKC was the judging center I was at! 
Definitely considering going a lot more often now to check out the programs before judging and just to see what has been brought in. And there was a plant raffle before judging started - who's not a sucker for plant raffles?  My husband 'made' me get 5 tickets for $5, and I won a little mounted Den. loddigesii - not a Paph, but something interesting I would not have otherwise spent full price on to have shipped in  

Took some more pics finally! Not fantastic, just better  I can be tragically perfectionist in some areas, so I try to make sure and stop the madness now and then, so photography not being as big an interest of mine, there will occasionally be glare/focus issues/background not making it all the way to the corners, etc. :rollhappy:
First, the family shot of all the 'Bear' x 'hen Hung' I currently have in bloom: 'September' is the upper lefthand corner, next to it is the big beastie with just not quite as nice form, and the littles are down in front. 




Close-up, front view of 'September' this year! This, and all other flowers have been open for a good month now, so this picture and the award were not just lucky days, this is the way the form stays  For those interested, the flower on the left was the one judged - the one on the right has a slightly tilted staminode this year. I will try to keep checking the judging website to see when the actual award photo gets posted and link to that! The pics taken there were better!




'September' from the side. I actually like how the focus turned out on this one with the back flower in focus.




The largest plant with the largest and most numerous flowers. Sorry about the focus on this one, didn't go as planned and didn't want to set things back up again. Anyway, not a bad plant at all! This is it's first bloom, so I will Not complain if it keeps going at this pace! Just doesn't strike me as awardable due to the pouch being a little blotchy in coloring, and the extra size doesn't make up for the slightly less pleasing form & color I don't think.




And the Littles  The one on the left just fell off of another larger plant this spring during repotting, so I won't judge its potential just yet. Smaller, form/proportion not outstanding, but still very cute and colorful! The parent plant has yet to bloom b/c silly me didn't check above it when moving it to a spot with enough headroom to bloom, and a big multi dripped into it and blasted the 2 buds! The other little guy is also cute and may or may not improve - it is one of the two 'runts' that came along with the ones I ordered, so it could still have some catching up to do or be genetically less vigorous. Focus was not so great here, but it gives the idea!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2011)

:drool:


----------



## Wendy (Sep 21, 2011)

way to go! Congratulations!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like you really like henryanums!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 22, 2011)

What a lovely family!!!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice and I'm even more convinced now that I have to add this species to my collection in the near future.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 22, 2011)

This species is so cute! colourful and tiny plant at that... only problem is why isn't it more warm growing....


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 22, 2011)

I do really like henry's - lots of color, not much real estate  So glad I was able to wait to find some really nice ones, and since I got them right out of compot I really didn't break the bank/plant - and only lost one little freebie. Paphioboy, how much warmer would you be growing them? They seem fairly warm growing to me, growing on the light shelf right above my multis. I do maybe push the multis a little low in the winter though, so maybe you don't get low enough in winter for henryanum?


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow Mrs. Paph, all are great looking flowers! I must ask, did you take all four to judging or just the one? When I do go to judging I take everything that, to me, has even the slightess chance of being pulled. I have been shockingly surprise at what gets pulled and what I thought was a FCC! Lots of times they never match!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 22, 2011)

I only brought the one...big beastie was emphasizing the only flaw that the 'winner' IMO had...not overly large! I did debate back and forth for awhile, and obviously there are plenty of rulers at a judging, but ultimately decided not to bring an in the flesh example of larger henryanum bloom to put next to the one I liked best! I know that the score card has size weighted less heavily for Paphs, but people are human, so I was hoping to give the best one the best chance in this case! And in person you can see more of the mottling of the color on the pouch of the largest one - it's a bit of a pizza face and never would have been scored, at least not on this blooming  The others are significantly smaller blooms, but placed in the foreground of the picture it makes them look a little closer in size. I'll definitely keep the score card around and re-evaluate them all in years to come, and measure to see if 'September' increases in size at all once the plant gets larger, since this is just the second blooming


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 11, 2011)

The judging photos have posted!  Still has some glare, but maybe not quite as bad as my attempts  They're nice shiny flowers, what can I say! http://oosorchids.org/GPJC/2011 GPJC/Sep 17/20113652_1.jpg
The 3rd bloom is just opening now, so I need to search the forum to remind myself when/how to store the pollen


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 11, 2011)

PS, picture was taken indoors under what I assume was regular florescent lights, so it's nice quite on for color, the avatar pic was taken near a window and looks correct, on my PC anyway.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

That's really nice -- and the colors look quite realistic on my Mac, also.


----------

